# Harry Potter fans!(this is horse related i promise!)



## LittleRedHorse (Jun 7, 2011)

That would be totally awesome!

And I showed my app pony as "The Oncoming Storm" which is what the Daleks call The Doctor in Doctor Who...cause I'm a nerd like that.

EDIT: And I show my current pony as Finnegan's Wake which is an Irish drinking song...


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Personally, I think it's a great name. Fun, meaningful and haven't heard it for a horse before.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I like it! The only thing I would worry about is that when your horse is called in the announcer won't be able to pronounce the name....


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

That would be an excellent show name! I say go for it.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

ponyjocky said:


> hunter jumpers, show jumping, lower level dressage, and maybe hunter flat classes.


_First, it is not "hunter jumpers". It is Hunter Over Fences or just hunters._

_Second, as I said in a previous thread, not everyone would be able to pronounce this name properly, or even how to pronounce it. I vote for no, and something more easier to pronounce. However, if you are ok with the name being mutilated sometimes, then go for it, as it is your horse._

_Personally, I expect almost 95% of people screwing up my last name when they say it, without ever having heard it before._


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

My horse's show name is Hufflepuff. :shock: And I call Rascal "The Oncoming Storm, Destroyer of Worlds, who is soaked in the blood of a million galaxies". Basicly, the Pandorica Opens Speech. I fail above all of you! :lol:


I wouldn't go with that particular show name; maybe another Harry Potter based one instead?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I personally love it! But you know, muggles may not understand how to pronounce it or what it means.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I think its great! Go for it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I love it <333

Kinda wish I had thought of it, lol


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _First, it is not "hunter jumpers". It is Hunter Over Fences or just hunters._


I've always heard of it as hunter jumpers around here.

I think you should go for it. I like it .


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_There are hunters or there are jumpers. They are not the same._


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

VelvetsAB said:


> _There are hunters or there are jumpers. They are not the same._


Around here (Northern NY) most people compete in hunter/jumpers
I believe she means hunter/jumpers with the slash, meaning she does both 
I think its really cute
But I'm a Harry Potter nerd too, so I'm just as bias as you.
But I agree with the muggles might butcher the name


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I was thinking that if it was a major problem you could tell the announcer before hand how to pronounce it.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a mare named Jays Kraft E Alibi. For shows I always misspelled it to help the judges out (jays crafty alibi) no harm done if you have to do that to make it work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

"Expecto patronum" is pretty close to phonetic... the worst they might do is make the "a" sound long. I think it's a cool name.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> "Expecto patronum" is pretty close to phonetic... the worst they might do is make the "a" sound long. I think it's a cool name.


THIS! Took the words right out of my...ummm...fingers! lol

I think that is an epically cool show name! I think you'll seriously have less problems with people pronouncing it than I'll have with people pronouncing Aires show name (Buenos Aires, as in the capital of Argentina).


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

I think it's really good, and original (I don't think I know anyone's horse with a similar show name!!!) It sure beats Marramed (Indi's race name) haha it just reminds me of marmalade, probably because she's chestnut too!

And as for people who can't pronounce it... where have they been!? Harry Potter has been published since '97! They must have been living in a cave, or have no imagination to avoid the books. I mean, even if they haven't read it, surely they could drag themselves to the cinema to watch it!!

Go with this name, I'm sure it'll bring some magic into your showing


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

If you don't use a Harry potter name, then you have to go with something from Doctor Who. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Go for it!


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm dead set on it now, thanks for the decision support guys. In spirit of her new show name, House of Gryffindor colored halter! 

Was kind of hard to find but i couldn't resist. 

http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/0/6/8/9/6/webimg/370623955_o.jpg


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ROFL! LOVE the halter! That is awesome!


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so awesome.
I'm geeking out


----------

